# Deli-Style Roast Beef



## montanaWineGuy (Feb 8, 2017)

Being on the edge of the middle of the middle of nowhere – If you want to eat something good, you have to make it yourself.

I haven’t had a Roast Beef sandwich this good since I can remember. Lots of recipes out there, and heating up the oven to 500 degrees was new to me, but the results are very satisfying.

Now for the pictures --


----------



## Redbird1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks amazing. Nice work!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 8, 2017)

Damn, I just ate lunch and now I'm hungry again! Looking good. Sounds like a nice Saturday project for me, the kids thank you in advance.


----------



## AkTom (Feb 8, 2017)

Fro tip is a favorite of mine. How long did you bake it?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Feb 8, 2017)

AkTom said:


> Fro tip is a favorite of mine. How long did you bake it?



AT 500 degrees the rule is 4 to 8 minutes per pound. This was just under 3lbs so 12 minutes is what I did.


----------



## AkTom (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks. I grew up in central California. I remember lots of tritip and Santa Maria pinkitos.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

Pan toasted homemade sourdough bread in olive oil and butter, mustard, mayo, pepper jack, deli-style roast beef and thin sliced smoked turkey breast. Life is good. 

Might have to pick up some horse radish today...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2017)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Being on the edge of the middle of the middle of nowhere – If you want to eat something good, you have to make it yourself.
> 
> I haven’t had a Roast Beef sandwich this good since I can remember. Lots of recipes out there, and heating up the oven to 500 degrees was new to me, but the results are very satisfying.
> 
> Now for the pictures --



Looks amazing! What cut of beef is that? Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2017)

Rocky said:


> Looks amazing! What cut of beef is that? Thanks.



That is a tri-tip. My favorite.


----------

